# Funny Yahoo! Answers



## phreak0ut (Feb 16, 2009)

It's really funny the way Indians ask questions on Yahoo! Answers. This guy has no idea what he's posting  
*in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...sh7sjKeYRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090215233536AACr1hv

One more  *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...u2hKseiYRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090216053222AA32vwJ


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 16, 2009)

Mr. Chooza will say that I and T159 created these IDs and are asking such questions to defame India and Indians.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

^^
*www.fohguild.org/forums/attachments/screenshots/84614d1218626794-funny-strange-random-pics-23uewpu.jpg

*answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=At6_TTn2hgASoy_SnADh3zq.7BR.;_ylv=3?qid=20081106135451AA8r0xh


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Mr. Chooza will say that I and T159 created these IDs and are asking such questions to defame India and Indians.



I think you are in the wrong thread buddy. And talk about yourself why are you bringing T159 here.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 16, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I think you are in the wrong thread buddy. And talk about yourself why are you bringing T159 here.


You did not get the joke buddy. No problem, you can lol when you get it, no hurry.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> You did not get the joke buddy. No problem, you can lol when you get it, no hurry.



If that was a joke then i am sorry you have a very bad sense of humour.Actually it was a taunt not a joke.


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 18, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> It's really funny the way Indians ask questions on Yahoo! Answers. This guy has no idea what he's posting
> *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...sh7sjKeYRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090215233536AACr1hv
> 
> One more  *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...u2hKseiYRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090216053222AA32vwJ



Yep, funny it is.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 18, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> One more  *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...u2hKseiYRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090216053222AA32vwJ


noob girl


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 18, 2009)

lol..i even like the funny criticisms at yahoo answers...it really rocks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 22, 2009)

seems like yahoo answer is good place for jokes


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hahaha.. In this thread ---> *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...u2hKseiYRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090216053222AA32vwJ

Look at the girl's 3rd rule. rofl. Demanding lil b1tch!!


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 1, 2009)

Friends, friends, friends........ wha...?!  *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...Yj9FFPCWRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090228200339AAgAZYO

What does a smile mean?? *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/inde...jF3vRMmbRhV.;_ylv=3?qid=20090228172955AA1QNpI


----------



## Indyan (Mar 1, 2009)

lol..the georgia thing really cracked me up


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 1, 2009)

I found this in a forum years ago... screenshotted and edited for epicness 

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/8926/lolindians.jpg


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 1, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I found this in a forum years ago... screenshotted and edited for epicness
> 
> *img527.imageshack.us/img527/8926/lolindians.jpg



LOL!! Definitely an Indian


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 1, 2009)

Another LOL! Indians...  moment here:

HERE

Possibly the weirdest question ever


----------



## krates (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 4, 2009)

^^It's at B-44589 How did I get it? Just the way you asked the question


----------

